

Use a spreadsheet as a CMS with Flatsheet - sethvincent
http://flatsheet.io/

======
eddyparkinson
I had a play with this.

There is demand for something like this. People want to make a simple table
available to Java Script. A table that is easy to edit online.

I have seen a few people do this kind of thing with google docs spreadsheets.
You can download a table as CSV from google docs. Or do table read/write via
google-spreadsheet-API.

The growth area looks to be mobile apps. I have seen quite a few people on
stackoverflow wanting a simple online table of data for mobile apps.

My interest, I want to make building web apps as simple as using a spreadsheet
- [http://www.cellmaster.com.au/#HN](http://www.cellmaster.com.au/#HN)

